

Why is my internal/private IP address visible from the Internet? - erbdex
http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/94783/why-is-my-internal-ip-address-private-visible-from-the-internet

======
stephengillie
Because of this, Mozilla is considering an addon to restrict WebRTC:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9960504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9960504)

